# Any way to austorstart a virtual box machine



## jigzat (Aug 24, 2014)

Hello everyone, I installed VirtualBox and there is an unsupported feature to autostart a virtual machine during start up, unfortunately as I said is not supported in FreeBSD. Is there any way around this? Maybe a script?


----------



## ljboiler (Aug 24, 2014)

Have you looked at the /usr/local/etc/rc.d/vboxheadless service script that gets installed along with VirtualBox?  It looks like a supported way of starting up one or more Virtual Box guests in a "headless" mode, i.e. no way to interact directly with them on the host machine but network connections for ssh/telnet or X11 would be available.


----------



## jigzat (Aug 24, 2014)

Man thank you very much, I looked into the file and I realize my mistake. I actually followed a guide that is floating around but it didn't work and I thought it was wrong, I had the impression that root was allowed to start any other user VMs so I used root in vboxheadless_user but I should have used vboxusers or in my case another user account.

My Best Wishes


----------

